# My puppy hates the outdoors!



## allisonrose (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a 3 month old beagle named Daisy. I have had her for a week, and we are working on potty training, and she hates going outside! When I say "let's go outside" she runs away from me, and balks at the door when I take her out on her leash. I have to pick her up and take her outside. Once out there she responds to the command "go potty" by running straight to her "potty spot" and peeing. She then runs to the door and scratches at it until I let her back inside. She is still having accidents inside, and I think its because she won't ask to go out when she has to go. I am always out there with her, so I don't see why she should be afraid of it. At first I thought it was because of the cold, but the last couple of days have been in the 50s and she still doesn't like to be outside. I haven't taken her to the dog park or anything yet because she hasn't had her rabies shot yet, so I have only had her in our yard. Any advice on how to make her love the outdoors? Or at least stop hating it???


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

What does she like to do indoors? Does she have a favorite toy or game? I think you need to spend more time playing with her outside and making outside a fun place to be, instead of just a potty place.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

First, unless there is a big issue in your area about rabies, then taking her in the outside world is usually OK, as long as she's had her 3 sets of Distemper/Parvo shots - ask your Vet. 

Some small dogs don't like walking grass, however, most puppies don't have that problem. Loud noises can be scary, also. My suggestion is to feed her outside and do some fun games... beagles like nose work, not sure about pugs.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

My puppy Kodi was fearful of the outdoors and it took some time for him to actually want to go outside. I think it may have delayed his potty training. Anyway, I just kept taking him outside many times a day, interacting with him, taking him for short walks, and he finally decided he liked to go out into the yard. It is an interesting place where he can see birds and rabbits. It took weeks. He's still not comfortable when he's away from home (with his fear problem). Just be patient. Eventually she'll come around.


----------

